# Help!!!! Whitehead attack!



## YanaBana (Jul 8, 2007)

I have 2 whiteheads by my upperlip and it looks disgusting. How can I get rid of them fast or at least help them to go down. I'm going on vacation soon and I dont want any pimples!!!!!!!!


----------



## pinkdaisylove (Jul 8, 2007)

I would say _carefully_ extract them (or pop them, eww) and use a bit of facial cleanser to clean it up. Good luck and have a safe vacation!


----------



## AngelaGM (Jul 8, 2007)

It is so wrong to pop them but I would do the exact same thing. Make sure you use some hydrogen peroxide on them after you pop them.


----------



## RachaelMarie (Jul 8, 2007)

If you have the money, I would suggest getting a facial. The esthetician has a special tool for extracting pimples. Mine told me that when we pop pimples it spreads sideways under the skin and can cause more pimples. The tool they use isolates the pimple and pops it upwards and out of the skin.


----------



## Kathy (Jul 8, 2007)

Ditto to the pop them advice. As long as you clean the area well with some type of toner or Witch Hazel they should't scar. I'd put tea tree oil or some type of spot treatment on afterwards. hth


----------



## chinadoll (Jul 11, 2007)

I use salicylic acid toner or alcohol on it. It might turn red but it's better than walking around with the whiteheads. Cover them up with a good cover up foundation.


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 11, 2007)

i would dry them up . it will come off on its own if u dry them fast and long enough. u neber know what happen if u pop them i have 3 incredibly regrettable scars becoz i pop my black head.


----------



## ize (Jul 11, 2007)

pop (make sure that they are empty, no white goo in and plug gone) and tea tree/alcohol to clean, then allantoin powder to help it heal (if you have some at home). Continue with tea tree oil/alcohol/allantoin with regular cleansing until they are gone.

If they are small, and you leave them alone afterwards, they should be gone in a few days.


----------



## dreamgirl_leah (Jul 11, 2007)

I agree to pop them. I would baby them and make sure they get cleansed really good and then use spot treatment on them and maybe do a mask to help dry them up.


----------



## Solimar (Jul 11, 2007)

By popping the ones on the upper lip you can cause more irritation than you expect. I would get the mint julep mask to help them go down, and it works pretty well if you leave it on over night. If you have any BP or any other acne topical, you should apply that as well. Popping them just usually is not the way to go.


----------



## princessmich (Jul 15, 2007)

Popping them always leaves scars........i'm guilty


----------



## ize (Jul 15, 2007)

I've never had scarring from any pimple I've ever had, not even the ones that goes inward and becomes more of a boil and I try to pop them all..



I'm embarrased to say but I've really abused them sometimes, just to get rid of the pain.

I guess it all comes down to your own scar-proneness. Some get's scar, some don't


----------



## emily_3383 (Jul 15, 2007)

I get the occasional scar but i have to pop it if its huge i cant stand looking at it.


----------



## AngelaGM (Jul 15, 2007)

I am such a guilty pimple popper! LOL OMG and I LOVE popping my husband's pimples as well. I am a sicko I guess!


----------



## shar (Jul 15, 2007)

Good morning YanaBana



White heads on the upper lip usually mean a couple of things. One if you are wearing a comedogic (acne causing) lip liner, lipstick, etc, cosmetic that could be whats causing your whiteheads. Also when you brush your teeth and rinse you might be leaving a small amount of residue on your mouth that can also cause you problems. There are non-comedogenic (non-acne causing) costmetics available, along with toothpaste that you can purchase at drug stores or any large food chain stores. Sometimes larger cosmetic companies change their ingredients to make their product better and what once worked with you in the past will not work now. If you are are able to e-mail me I will give you a few safe toothpastes and cosmetics names to check out.

Shar

Emily338, Glycolic acids are very good at dimishing scaring, along with rejenuvetion peels. Depending on your skin type the glycolics come in a cream form or gel form. You might want to look into it and try it.

Shar


----------



## newyorkknick (Jul 15, 2007)

the gizmo they use at facial places is called a "comedone extractor", you can get it on ebay for 13 bucks or so. ive also seen the dermatologist whip this baby out. i have one, and use it on my nose. works well


----------

